# Just Arrived Seiko Snda15 P1



## mungosdad (Sep 22, 2007)

After much deliberating on this watch and the orange monster, I finally settled on the snda15. It arrived today, and here are a few snaps.

You'll have to forgive the quality of the pictures but i really dont know what I'm doing with a camera. I have a lot of problems trying to focus in the close ups.

this is it










Its a big watch, here it is compared to one of my others










it has a wet suit extension










lume










on the wrist










I'm not to sure about keeping it, I've worn it for about an hour but the size of feels uncomfortable, plus the huge crown digs at the top of my hand.

Love to know what you guys think of it.

mungosdad


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

That is a beast isnt it!

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like that....


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

It's a beauty.

If the crown digs in - wear it on your right.


----------



## mungosdad (Sep 22, 2007)

Alexus said:


> It's a beauty.
> 
> If the crown digs in - wear it on your right.


I wouldn't be able to wear it my right, just wouldn't feel right.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

minkle said:


> That is a beast isnt it!
> 
> Nice :thumbsup:


What minkle said ...

Re the pics - are you using a tripod? - even with a compact digicam its almost essential as you can crank up the aperture

(which means better depth of field so more of the watch is in focus) - you can use a remote or timer so you dont touch the

camera when it fires so blur is eliminated

Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I was eyeing up one similar,until i saw the size,49mm including the crown,45mm without,just too big for me :cry2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

where from and how much? seems about right for me


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Sent you a PM, its a beauty


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now....it is a beaut....this or the marathon sar?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Seiko, i want to see more pics of it now i cant have one


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the only problem (for me) i can see (and i really cant see to well in the pics) is that the bracelet looks integral.....


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I didnt think it did,its like a monsters :blink: ?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just contacted the seller on the bay....and its 22mm


----------



## mungosdad (Sep 22, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> where from and how much? seems about right for me


the bracelet is not integral.


----------



## mungosdad (Sep 22, 2007)

PaulBoy said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > That is a beast isnt it!
> ...


 I wasn't using a tripod. I'll have to get one and try some more shots.


----------



## mungosdad (Sep 22, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> where from and how much? seems about right for me


got it from timeparadise on fleabay. The delivery from Singapore took about 9 days.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mungosdad said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > where from and how much? seems about right for me
> ...


could you email me mungosdad?

shawngreen(at)tiscali(dot)co(dot)uk

or through my profile


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Good choice, can't go wrong with Seiko espeically for the value and quality... also not a Monster :thumbsup:


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

mungosdad said:


> After much deliberating on this watch and the orange monster, I finally settled on the snda15. It arrived today, and here are a few snaps.
> 
> You'll have to forgive the quality of the pictures but i really dont know what I'm doing with a camera. I have a lot of problems trying to focus in the close ups.
> 
> ...


Hi mate if the crown digs in try putting a nato strap on it, it should lift the watch head up just enough so it doesn't hurt.

Andy


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

A nato wouldnt be able to handle that beast!


----------



## pimpdriver (Mar 18, 2009)

minkle said:


> A nato wouldnt be able to handle that beast!


\How are you getting on with this, did you keep it?

I am looking at them but can't decide if they are tooooooooo big or not.

cheers,

Steve


----------

